# Bei Asus EeePc 901 Go SSd gegen 1,8" HDD tauschen ?



## Klausr (7. März 2009)

Hi

Ein Bekannter würd gerne bei seinem Asus EeePc 901 go statt der 16 GB SSd eine echte Platte mit WinXp drauf haben.

Normal sollten das also die 1,8 Zoll Platten mit lif anschlus sein aber weiß wer wo ich das Flachbandkabel dazu herbekomme oder brauch ich das nicht ?

Wär super wenn mir wer helfen könnt.

Mfg Klaus


----------



## Olstyle (7. März 2009)

Zumindest bei den ersten EEPCs war der Speicher afaik auf dem Board verlötet, da ist nichts mit Upgrade.


----------



## Klausr (7. März 2009)

nö gehen tut es da bei der 12 gb version nur 4 gig verlötet sind und bei den 16 gb versionen ist gar nichts mehr verlötet.

Hier ein umbaubericht leider ist da aber niwo angegeben wo ich das kabel herbekomme

Edit.: Sorry hat sich erledigt habs gefunden http://www.amazon.de/ZIF002-003-ZIF...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1217148152&sr=8-3
Habs übersehen

Kann geschlossen werden


----------

